# 3DS Friend Codes



## shy ♡

Apparently there was no thread for this already? So why not. Mine is 2036-7185-4202 tell me if you add me c:



Spoiler: fc list



pathos: *2036-7185-4202* (Pathos; fire, charmeleon/growlithe/fletchinder)
Spoon:  *3652-0723-8998* (Serena; ice, spheal/bergmite)
RespectTheBlade: *4425-1657-0708* (Blade; water, krabby/floatzel)
Qvalador: *4210-4180-7220* (normal, kecleon/teddiursa/ditto)
Equinoxe: *1650-2210-4496* (Trace: bug, combee/illumise/venomoth)
Equinoxe's sister : *0748-2755-7722* (Terhi: dragon, noibat/fraxure/sliggoo)
Grey Matter: *0130-2254-2214* (Der-Stick; fighting, pancham/meditite)
Grey Matter's brother: *1075-1518-1856* (psychic, espurr/abra)
Bulbamew: *1676 - 3895 - 4369* (Elijah; ghost, pumkaboo/shuppet/drifblim)
[Bulbamew's brother: *3351 - 5417 - 7199* (normal, minccino/aipom)
I liek Squirtles:* 0001-4430-1443* (fire, larvesta/magmar/fletchinder)
Maimi: *4313 - 0246 - 8454* (poison, seviper/swalot)
Hiikaru:* 0404-5754-4478* (Kiru, steel, mawile/klang/bronzong)
Zodiark:* 2122-6666-0049* (Ultima: ice, sneasel/snorunt/dewgong)
Superbird:* 0705-2462-7181* (Birdy; electric, electrode/electabuzz/luxio)
Byrus: *4957 - 3578 - 9512* (Byrus)
Noctowl: *5370-1325-7406* (Liz, rock, rhydon/magcargo/dwebble)
Dragon: *0430-8285-7091* (ghost, litwick)
Silver: *0404 - 6124 - 2525* (Aubrey; fire, ninetales/charmeleon/ponyta)
DarkAura: *4983-5571-1613* (Serena; water, bibarel/gyarados/poliwhirl)
Butterfree: *1091-8784-8203*
allitersonance: *0447-6256-8244* (Mukuro; fairy, togepi/swirlix)


----------



## Spoon

Mine's 3652-0723-8998. Give me a heads up if you add me.

My friend safari in X has Spheal, Bergmite and some other Pokémon.

I only have Modern Vivillion so I'm totally game for trading for other ones.

Mii's name is Spoon; trainer's name is Serena.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

My FC is 4425-1657-0708. My friend safari is water and apparently has Krabby, Floatzel, and Frogadier (though I haven't beaten the elite four as of now so the last one might take a while to show.)

Oh right my vivillon is modern and I'd love to trade for others (especially if anyone has monsoon pattern)


----------



## shy ♡

Added you, Spoon! 

Also if anyone'd be willing to tell me my safari type and the pokes available in it that'd be cool ?_?

ETA: and added you too RTB!


----------



## kyeugh

Got all three of you. 

4210-4180-7220.


----------



## Equinoxe

Might as well!
My FC is *1650-2210-4496 *
(aaand my XY friend safari is bug with Combee, Illumise and Venomoth iirc).

Here's my older sisters' FC too, since she wants some safari action too but doesn't really go on forums: *0748-2755-7722*
(her safari is dragon with Fraxure and Noibat + a mystery one I haven't seen yet)

I'll be able to add people at somewhere around Friday since I don't have wi-fi access here, but I'll definitely register everyone here when I can. 
Notify me if you've added me/my sister and I'll make sure she adds you too. C:


----------



## shy ♡

Hey I registered you both, and Equinoxes sister. c:


----------



## Spatz

Welp...mine is 0130-2254-2214, have fun!

Also, got no clue what my friend safari has... O~O;

EDIT: Equi I registered you and your sis!

EDIT 2: I HAVE A BROTHER! His is 1075-1518-1856. I don't know what his Friend Safari has either...

EDIT 3: (I need to stop...) His is Psychic, updates coming yet! Espurr, Abra, and...


----------



## kyeugh

Equinoxe, I got you and your sister.


----------



## Bulbamew

I know my little brother is a Normal type, with Minccino and Aipom. His third is a mystery. I hope it's Ditto.

I don't know my type yet, since I'm at my dads, and me & my brother have different dads, so I haven't seen him for a week, but I can tomorrow, and pester him since he hasn't beaten the Champion yet and I have, and because his Chesnaught bows before my Greninja.

To the point: My friend code is 1676 - 3895 - 4369.

EDIT - I've added all of you, including any potential siblings. Speaking of siblings, I might as well post my brother's FC. It is 3351 - 5417 - 7199


----------



## I liek Squirtles

My FC is 0001-4430-1443. I get Larvesta, Magmar, and Fletchinder as my third.


----------



## Bulbamew

Squirtle for the win, you say? Froakie does not approve...

Anyway, I have added you :)


----------



## Bulbamew

PATHOS YOU HAVE GROWLITHE IN YOUR FRIEND SAFARI ARCANINE IS MY FAVOURITE FIRE TYPE AND ONE OF MY ALL-TIME FAVOURITES I FUDGING LOVE YOU


----------



## shy ♡

Finally someone tells me what's in my safari. :p 

I added all of you, except Bulbamew's and Grey Matter's brothers - let me know if they say they'll add back?


----------



## Bulbamew

You also have... drum roll... CHARMELEON.

I have a new favourite person.

Could you tell me mine, please, if possible?

EDIT - I go to my mum's tomorrow so I can tell me little brother. I don't think he is that far into the game yet, and if he is he might need me to explain the Friend Safari to him, but I'll get him to add you. Once I tell him there's a Mega Charizard Y in store for him he'll add you like there's no tomorrow


----------



## kyeugh

Can someone explain the Friend Safari to me?  This is the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## Bulbamew

Basically, once you beat the game, you can go to that island city (EDIT - it's called Kiloude City and it's not an island, it's just away from mainland Kalos). If you add friends, even if they don't have the game, just as long as they have a 3DS, they each get their own safari you can enter. Each friend is randomly assigned a type, e.g. Pathos was given Fire. Then when you go in, two random Pokémon of that type are in there for you to catch at level 30, e.g. if you go into Pathos' you can catch a Growlithe and a Charmeleon, which is epic. 

Somehow a third can appear too, don't know how though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Bulbamew said:


> Somehow a third can appear too, don't know how though.


After that person has beat the game ;)


----------



## Bulbamew

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> After that person has beat the game ;)


Thanks :) That means mine will have three. I don't even know my type yet :sunglasses:


----------



## Mai

My friend code is 4313 - 0246 - 8454! I'll edit this whenever I add someone in (and if anyone adds me, make sure to say so)!

I don't know what my friend safari type is, and I haven't beaten the game yet.


----------



## Hiikaru

Okay, I got all the friend codes from the thread added! Mine is 0404-5754-4478 and I have Steel with Mawile, Klang, and Bronzong!

Also what Vivillons do people have? Mine is modern and I've collected polar, archipelago, maybe-river, and continental!



> I don't know what my friend safari type is, and I haven't beaten the game yet.


Poison, with Seviper and Swalot!


----------



## Spatz

Maimi I added you!

Also if someone could tell me what my friend safari is, that would be awesome!


----------



## Hiikaru

Grey Matter said:


> Maimi I added you!
> 
> Also if someone could tell me what my friend safari is, that would be awesome!


Fighting, with Pancham and Meditite!


----------



## Momo(th)

2122-6666-0049

My safari is Ice.


----------



## Superbird

0705-2462-7181

I'm not sure what my Friend Safari is, considering I'm the only one within my circle of real-life friends who has beaten the game.


----------



## Bulbamew

Okay, I have got all the latest FCs (the ones who posted since my last post, when I called it a night) added. Let's keep them posting :)


----------



## shy ♡

Added you all! n_n


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Added everyone in the thread so far! (I think.)


----------



## kyeugh

Me as well, I doth believe.


----------



## Bulbamew

Does anyone here know what my Friend Safari type is and what is inside it?


----------



## Hiikaru

Hooray, new friends! Here are some people.

*Superbird* _Electric_: Electrode, Electabuzz, Luxio
*Bulbamew* _Ghost_: Pumpkaboo, Shuppet
*Zodiark* _Ice_: Sneasel, Snorunt, Dewgong

Superbird's was hard when my False Swiper is a Flying-type and my status move is Thunder Wave. I can't False Swipe ghosts, either (Shuppet decided to go in a Quick Ball, though).

Bulbamew, I'll check your third one if I see you online!

Also people on #tcod are talking about X and Y a lot of the time if anyone wants to go there to do trades or anything!


----------



## Bulbamew

Thank you Hiikaru! I will go online now! :)


----------



## Hiikaru

Bulbamew said:


> Thank you Hiikaru! I will go online now! :)


I saw you on the 3DS friends list but not in PSS! Don't forget you have to press the Internet button at the top of the PSS screen.


----------



## Byrus

My friend code is 4957 - 3578 - 9512! I haven't added anybody yet, but I will tomorrow. I haven't completed the game, but I'm close, just ready to take on the league now. Let me know if you add me and what my friend safari is.


----------



## kyeugh

Can someone sticky this thread?  Also, can someone tell me what my Safari Type is?  It might be important to know.


----------



## Bulbamew

Qvalador said:


> Can someone sticky this thread?  Also, can someone tell me what my Safari Type is?  It might be important to know.


You're type Normal. I've seen Kecleon and Teddiursa in there :)


----------



## Bulbamew

Hiikaru said:


> I saw you on the 3DS friends list but not in PSS! Don't forget you have to press the Internet button at the top of the PSS screen.


I didn't notice that button. Thanks :) I went to bed last night at around that time anyway lol


----------



## Noctowl

My friend safari sucks...its rock type. :(
I also have meadow butterfly things. 
5370-1325-7406


----------



## kyeugh

Got you, Noctowl.


----------



## Equinoxe

I *think* I've now added everyone in this thread exluding the siblings (I can add them too if they add me), and so has my sister. :D


----------



## Dragon

0430-8285-7091 and I'll go through and add you all in a bit. 

Apparently my Safari is Ghost type and there's Litwick and.. something? Add me and find out \o/


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Added Byrus, Noctowl, and Dragon! Also, I might give my friend's fc if he wants to.


----------



## Bulbamew

Okay then, I have found out through my brother that the third Pokémon in my Friend Safari is Drifblim, which is badass


----------



## Bulbamew

I also befriended a passerby with a Dragon safari with Dragonair, Sliggoo and Fraxure. I am in love


----------



## kyeugh

Got everyone, including Byrus.


----------



## Superbird

I have everyone up to this post. And no one has dittos. *is disappoint, but only slightly*


----------



## shy ♡

Added everyone! After multiple tries thanks to sucky faltering wifi. >| sigh.


----------



## Silver

I'll add all you guys tonight/tomorrow. I've got fire, with Ninetails, Charmeleon, and Ponyta. It's 0404 - 6124 - 2525, whoo.


----------



## Bulbamew

Silver said:


> I'll add all you guys tonight/tomorrow. I've got fire, with Ninetails, Charmeleon, and Ponyta. It's 0404 - 6124 - 2525, whoo.


I think I've visited like seven different Safaris with Charmeleon. I imagined they would be rare but apparently not.

My brother friended someone with Braixen in theirs (he picked Chespin and I picked Froakie). Braixen looks badass, I don't exactly like Delphox's design though.



Adding more people now :sunglasses:


----------



## Spatz

Wait, has anyone seen my third Pokemon?


----------



## Mai

Added everyone who's posted so far, I think! (Other than the siblings.)

A suggestion: if someone's Mii name isn't the same as their username, can they say that here? I'm Mai, both in-game and in-Mii.


----------



## Bulbamew

I'm Elijah. I've put "I am Bulbamew" as my little message thing.

On this subject...



Grey Matter said:


> Wait, has anyone seen my third Pokemon?


What is your 3DS name?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

My in-game name isn't the same as my username, so I guess that counts? I'm Adam, though my Mii is Blade.


----------



## Silver

I have added everyone. _everyone_ even the siblings. Also my Mii name is Aubrey


----------



## Spoon

I think I added everyone besides siblings. I'll add siblings if they want me in particular though.

Mii's name is Spoon, trainer name is Serena, btw.

Edit: Do we want a masterlist in the first post? I could get everything together for that.


----------



## Superbird

Trainer name and 3DS name are both Birdy, I think, although 3ds name might actually be Superbird. Considering I go by both of those here, I don't think it'll be hard to make me out.


----------



## shy ♡

WELP I added a list to the first post. Tried to make it as clear as possible while adding all the information available, which was kinda messy but. Oh well. Also added whoever posted recently...


----------



## Noctowl

I believe I am Liz on the 3ds. I used to be called Ruffled but I changed the Mii's name.


----------



## Byrus

Added everybody in the thread! I forgot to mention my Mii name was Jamie, but I decided to change it to Byrus.


----------



## DarkAura

Mii: Michelle/PC: Serena, 4983-5571-1613

I've got Bibarel, Gyarados, and Poliwhirl. Whoever adds me say so, so that I can add you back.


----------



## Spatz

DA I just registered you!


----------



## Equinoxe

My in-game name is Hans and my Mii is Trace. Iirc my sister has Terhi for both names (also her third safari 'mon is Sliggoo). 
Just so you know!


----------



## Momo(th)

Maimi said:


> Added everyone who's posted so far, I think! (Other than the siblings.)
> 
> A suggestion: if someone's Mii name isn't the same as their username, can they say that here? I'm Mai, both in-game and in-Mii.


My Mii is Ultima.


----------



## shy ♡

Added you, DarkAura! I'm also adding people's pokes/types to the first post when I see them online/go to their safari. c:


----------



## kyeugh

Some of us need to come online at the same time-- I can't get your third Pokémon until we do, and you can't get mine.  Do we want to set up a schedule or something?


Maimi said:


> A suggestion: if someone's Mii name isn't the same as their username, can they say that here? I'm Mai, both in-game and in-Mii.


Changed my Mii name to Qvalador, but my player is Ryan!  You now know my secret real name.


----------



## Butterfree

My friend code is 1091-8784-8203. I haven't beaten the game yet and have no idea what my Friend Safari has.


----------



## allitersonance

0447-6256-8244

Haven't beaten the E4 yet.


----------



## Spatz

My Mii is Der-Stick. His appearance was supposed to look like Vinciente Valtiere (I probably spelled that wrong...)


----------



## shy ♡

Dragon, you still haven't added my back.

Added everyone (to my 3ds and to the list). c:


----------



## kyeugh

pathos said:


> Dragon, you still haven't added my back.
> 
> Added everyone (to my 3ds and to the list). c:


Basically this.


----------



## Ether's Bane

0061-1343-7113 is mine. I don't know what Friend Safari mine is.



Qvalador said:


> Got all three of you.
> 
> 4210-4180-7220.





RespectTheBlade said:


> My FC is 4425-1657-0708. My friend safari is water and apparently has Krabby, Floatzel, and Frogadier (though I haven't beaten the elite four as of now so the last one might take a while to show.)
> 
> Oh right my vivillon is modern and I'd love to trade for others (especially if anyone has monsoon pattern)





Maimi said:


> My friend code is 4313 - 0246 - 8454! I'll edit this whenever I add someone in (and if anyone adds me, make sure to say so)!
> 
> I don't know what my friend safari type is, and I haven't beaten the game yet.





I liek Squirtles said:


> My FC is 0001-4430-1443. I get Larvesta, Magmar, and Fletchinder as my third.





Zodiark said:


> 2122-6666-0049
> 
> My safari is Ice.





Superbird said:


> 0705-2462-7181
> 
> I'm not sure what my Friend Safari is, considering I'm the only one within my circle of real-life friends who has beaten the game.





Noctowl said:


> My friend safari sucks...its rock type. :(
> I also have meadow butterfly things.
> 5370-1325-7406





DarkAura said:


> Mii: Michelle/PC: Serena, 4983-5571-1613
> 
> I've got Bibarel, Gyarados, and Poliwhirl. Whoever adds me say so, so that I can add you back.


Added each of you.


----------



## Noctowl

I think I am finally caught up with everyone. Sorry about that.


----------



## Murkrow

I'm new to the 3DS. Can someone explain how friend codes work? Do you need to register on the console itself or do you do it in-game?


----------



## Dar

You need to register on the console. To do this, click on the orange happy face. Scroll to your profile to find your friend code.

And while I'm here, mine is 2878-9896-4067.


----------



## Superbird

Dar said:


> You need to register on the console. To do this, click on the orange happy face. Scroll to your profile to find your friend code.
> 
> And while I'm here, mine is 2878-9896-4067.


For elaboration: The yellow happy face is on the HOME menu at the top of the bottom screen.


----------



## Dar

Superbird said:


> For elaboration: The yellow happy face is on the HOME menu at the top of the bottom screen.


Ah, right, thank you.


----------



## Music Dragon

Now that I have Omega Ruby, I figure it's finally time for me to revive this old thread!

My friend code is 1779-0332-0610.


----------

